# I think its called a bobber???



## tblack007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am interested in building one of those little cabooses at the end of a string of log disconnects. I think they are called "bobbers"? I am looking for the style that is built on a very small foot print with only two axles and uses link & pin.

I am trying to find some photos (or plans) but am not having very much luck. Am I searching for the wrong name or type? Can anyone lead me in the right direction? Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I googled "bobber caboose" and got almost 300,000 hits. Tons of pictures. 

What did you search with? (which search engine and what keywords?) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you want to buy a ready to run caboose, or build a kit?

Accucraft has a two axle logging caboose in 1:20.3 scale that is ready to run

Bachmann has several styles of two axle logging/bobber caboose that is most likely 1:22.5

Northeast Narrow Gauge has several kits (1:20.3) that could be converted to two axle with a little work.

There are several vendors that make Link and Pin couplers. I believe that Ozark miniatures is one. 


Chuck 


Added later:

LGB has several short cabooses.

2 axle #40650

4 axle #s 46650, 46655, 47655

You will have to do some online searches to find pictures of the LGB cars. Their scale is supposed to be 1:22.5, but I'm not to sure about #40650 because it always looked a little big to me when compared to the LGB freight cars.


These show up on Ebay from time to time and some of the larger dealers may still have some in stock: Star Hobbies (Annapolis, MD), TrainWorld (New York) and Watts (Indiana) are places to try.


They all take phone and internet orders.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Bachmann still sells a kit that includes two bobber cabooses if you want to build them yourself. I think they come with knuckle cuplers and hook and loop. If you want link and pin you will have to make them or purchase them from someone like Ozark. 

Big John


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale?

I had Phil Dippel cut me some parts for one based on some drawing I did...based on the prototype that ran on the ET&WNC.


My model is 1:20 

http://www.jbrr.com/html/bobber.html


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Hartford makes an nice four wheel bobber "short kit" he calls a Way Car. They come with all the metal, plans, but not wood, you cut your own. 

http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/pr...egoryId=64

Wesley


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce:

Thanks for your scale question. I had intended to ask that, but forgot after trying to find the various cabooses that might be available.

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And you can always look at Aristos also. Later RJD


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one I scratchbuilt in 1:20 using plans I found in the book Slim Guage Cars by Carstens Publications.





















Doc


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 
That's magnificent!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Dave


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to remember some time ago the Narrow Gauge Gazette had a contest for best Bobber or logging caboose. Lots of pictures, really great work. Maybe someone has the back issue, or you could get a back issue from NGG.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my logging bobber. I believe this is a Delton that was shortened.


----------



## tblack007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Since my original post, I have found a couple of HO scale versions so I think I'll take a crack at scaling up the images and create some 1:20.3 drawings. What is the official name of this type logging caboose.








Thanks for all of the info on this.


----------

